# SME Mining Engineering Handbook, 2nd edition



## هانى شرف الدين (1 أبريل 2010)

SME Mining Engineering Handbook, 2nd edition







Editor: Howard L. Hartman
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration
2394 pages in two volumes

The SME all-time bestseller 2-volume set is a classic. This comprehensive reference work distills the entire body of knowledge that characterizes mining engineering as a disciplinary field. While it may serve as a textbook for advanced students, its primary function is to provide professional practitioners with an authoritative reference and design source. To a lesser extent, the book also serves mining nonprofessionals who seek technical knowledge of the industry.

The books devote attention to all branches of mining--metal, coal, and nonmetal--and to all locales of mining--surface, underground, and hybrid. Although the main emphasis is US mining, numerous references are made to international practice.

More than 250 experts contributed to this text. The books contain 25 sections followed by a complete index. ​

http://www.4shared.com/get/247787202/e6d64e60/SME_Mining_Engineering_Handboo.html


----------



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2010)

Editor: Howard L. Hartman
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration - 1997 
1294 pages on CD
CD

This product is in stock.


<LI class=pricingLevelSelected>Members: $149.00 USD <LI class=pricingLevelNotSelected>Students: $119.00 USD 
Non-members: $179.00 USD
this the price of the book


----------

